# fishing spots to take my 4 year old son



## jlamere74 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys I just got my son his first fishing rod for his birthday and I am looking for places to take him. I am located in Fargo but no originally from here so I don't know where to go for some good fishing from shore. I am not sure I want to take him to the red yet so that is not an option yet. thanks for your guy's help.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty much any park on the river will get you access to throw a line in. A bobber and a worm will keep you busy catching goldeye's/


----------

